# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Πάλι υπόσχεση κατα λάθος

## Erudinam

Χθες ο ψυχαναγκασμος μου έλεγε οτι πρέπει να αποδείξω σε κάποιον Θεό ότι δεν τον κοροιδευω όταν λειτουργω 50% ψυχαναγκαστικα σε καποια θεματα που σχετιζονται με υποσχέσεις. Οταν παω να σπασω μια τελετουργια και ενω την σπαω, μετα συμπεριφέρομαι σαν να μην ηθελα να την σπάσω. και ετσι, ο ψυχαναγκασμος μου λεει οτι αυτο μπορει να θεωρηθει κοροιδεια σε κάποιον Θεό. Ετσι, με αναγκαζει να ξανασπασω την τελετουργια επιτηδες, για να αποδειξω οτι δεν κοροιδεψα και οτι δεν προσποιηθηκα.

Το απέδειξα αλλα μετα άρχισα να έχω σκέψεις οτι τελικά μπορει να ξέχασα να το αποδειξω. Σκέφτηκα να το ξαναποδειξω, αλλα μετα ένας αλλος ψυχαναγκασμος μου έλεγε οτι απο την στιγμή που το απέδειξα δεν χρειάζεται να το ξανααποδειξω γιατι μπορει να εκανα μια παλια υπόσχεση που δεν θυμάμαι να μην λειτουργω ψυχαναγκαστικά πχ σε τέτοια θέματα όταν ειμαι σχεδον σίγουρος οτι το έχω αποδειξει.


αλλα αγχωνομουν γιατι ο ψυχαναγκασμος μου επεμενε οτι μπορει τελικα να μην το απεδειξα. ετσι, ημουν σε διλημμα.


ψυχαναγκασμος 1: ξανασπάσε την τελετουργια, εμφανως για να αποδείξεις για δευτερη φορα οτι δεν κοροιδευεις, επειδη μπορει να μην το απέδειξες.


ψυχαναγκασμος 2: μην το κανεις! ξερεις οτι το απέδειξες απλα ο ψυχαναγκασμος 1 επιμένει χωρις λογο οτι μπορει να ξεχασες ενω ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι δεν ξεχασες. μπορει να τιμωρηθεις αν το ξανααποδειξεις λογω μιας αλλης υποσχεσης.



ημουν σε διλημμα. και πανω στην αναλυση για να βρω ποια ειναι η σωστη επιλογη, θεώρησα οτι η καλυτερη λυση ειναι να μην αποδειξω για δευτερη φόρα, γιατι ημουν 99.9% σιγουρος οτι ειχα αποδειξει και οτι αν ξαναλειτουργουσα ψυχαναγκαστικα σε αυτο το κομματι, μπορει να εσπασα μια παλια ψυχαναγκαστικη υποσχεση σχετικα με το θεμα αυτο. οποτε φευγαλεα, πανω στο αγχος μου, ειπα κατι τυπο


" Καλύτερα να μην το αποδείξω ξανά, γιατι ετσι μπορεί όντως να σπάσω καποια υπόσχεση που δεν θυμαμαι και τα πραματα θα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα για μενα. οχι οχι τωρα δεν πρεπει να το κανω. δεν πρεπει να αποδειξω, με αυτα που σκεφτηκα, καλυτερα να μην αποδειξω. οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα. αφηνω τα πραματα οπως εχουν" 

το σκεφτηκα αυτο και καπως έτσι, επεισα τον εαυτο μου να υπακούσει στον ψυχαναγκασμο 2 και να βγει απο το διλημμα.


το θεμα ειναι οτι ενω ηξερα οτι δεν υπαρχει πουθενα υποσχεση, λογω αγχους, λειτουργησα για καποια δευτερολεπτα σαν να υπάρχει, ωστε να βγω απο αυτο το δίλημμα. ανησυχω μηπως αυτή η σκεψη

" Καλύτερα να μην το αποδείξω ξανά, γιατι ετσι μπορεί όντως να σπάσω καποια υπόσχεση που δεν θυμαμαι και τα πραματα θα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα για μενα. οχι οχι τωρα δεν πρεπει να το κανω. δεν πρεπει να αποδειξω, με αυτα που σκεφτηκα, καλυτερα να μην αποδειξω. οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα. αφηνω τα πραματα οπως εχουν" 

η οποια εμφανιστηκε στο μυαλο μου, 2-3 φορες, με διαρκεια 1 δευτερολεπτου, μήπως μέτρησε σαν προσευχή που δεν θυμαμαι. δεν ξερω. θυμαμαι ειχα διαφορες προσευχες στο μυαλο μου πανω στο αγχος, και παραλληλα ειχα και διαφορες σκεψεις σαν να μιλαγα στον εαυτο μου. δεν ξερω. ανησυχω μηπως μέτρησε σαν προσευχή. αντι να πω οτι δεν υπαρχει υποσχεση πουθενα, για καποιο λογο, σαν να προσποιηθηκα οτι, ισως υπαρχει καποια υποσχεση που μου απαγορευει να "αποδεικνυω ψυχαναγκαστικά" συνεχεια, (ενω ηξερα οτι δεν υπαρχει). απλα το εκανα καταλαθος, λογω του αγχους και του διλημματος. 

ανησυχω επειδη λειτουργησα ετσι, και επειδή είχα αυτές τις σκέψες, μήπως ήταν προσευχές που μετρήσαν σαν νεα υπόσχεση οτι δεν πρέπει να αποδεικνυω.


σημερα, μπορει, κατα λαθος, να απέδειξα κατι απο ψυχαναγκαστική συνήθεια και φοβάμαι μήπως έσπασα κάποια καινούργια υπόσχεση, μονο και μόνο επειδή χθες προσπαθουσα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου να μην αποδειξει οτι δεν κοροιδευει, σπαζοντας την τελετουργια για δευτερη φορα. και για να τον πείσω, εμφανίστηκαν αυτές οι σκέψεις


" Καλύτερα να μην το αποδείξω ξανά, γιατι ετσι μπορεί όντως να σπάσω καποια υπόσχεση που δεν θυμαμαι και τα πραματα θα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα για μενα. οχι οχι τωρα δεν πρεπει να το κανω. δεν πρεπει να αποδειξω, με αυτα που σκεφτηκα, καλυτερα να μην αποδειξω. οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα. αφηνω τα πραματα οπως εχουν" 

οι οποίες ήξερα οτι δεν ισχύουν αλλα εγώ προσποιήθηκα, ίσως, για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα, οτι ισχύουν για να πείσω με τον φόβο τον εαυτό μου να μην το κάνει και να βγω ετσι, απο το δίλημμα. το θέμα ειναι δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω αν ήταν βιαστικές προσευχές ή απλα άκυρες σκέψεις σαν να μιλουσα με τον εαυτό μου. δεν ξερω. ανησυχω, γιατι για καποια δευτερολεπτα εμφανίζοταν η ίδια σκέψη με διαφορετικές προτάσεις. 



" Καλύτερα να μην το αποδείξω ξανά, γιατι ετσι μπορεί όντως να σπάσω καποια υπόσχεση που δεν θυμαμαι και τα πραματα θα ειναι πολυ χειροτερα για μενα. οχι οχι τωρα δεν πρεπει να το κανω. δεν πρεπει να αποδειξω, με αυτα που σκεφτηκα, καλυτερα να μην αποδειξω. οποτε ειμαι μια χαρα. αφηνω τα πραματα οπως εχουν" 


"ααα μπορει τωρα να εκανα υποσχεση να μην αποδεικνυω! αρα δεν το κανω"


"λυπαμαι, αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω να αποδείξω, ξανα, δεν θελω να τιμωρηθω"

"μπορει να τιμωρηθω αν το κανω"




ολα αυτα, δεν ξερω αν ηταν βιαστικές προσευχές ή ενοχλητικες σκέψεις. ξερω, ομως, οτι υποσυνειδητα, κάπως σαν να τις εκμεταλλευόμουν για να βγω απο το δίλημμα. ανησυχω μηπως μέτρησαν μονο και μονο επειδη λειτούργησα έτσι.

----------


## antaveri

Με ειδικο εχεις μιλησει; Για κανε καποια ραντεβου σε εναν ψυχιατρο. Θα σε βοηθησει

----------

